# FMA clip from Brazil!



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 27, 2007)

This clip is kind've raw but I enjoy that plus the music is a plus!

[yt]ZC9kRAfwgmY[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Dec 27, 2007)

What a gorgeous training location!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 27, 2007)

arnisador said:


> What a gorgeous training location!


 
Absolutely!


----------

